# smell



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

my hedgehog is in the same room as me and he is smelling really bad i think its his pee or poop pretty sure its his pee cuse it smells horrible wat can i do about this


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

How often do you clean the cage? what kind of bedding are you using? How old is your hedgie? 

Does it smell all the time or just when he wakes up and goes to the bathroom?


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

clean litter pan and wheel every day and fleece every 2-3 weeks and it gets alot more noticable when he wakes up but it is always there theres no way to describe the smell but i smell it right now and it keeping me up and is this a safety hazard any way can i plug in a freebeze or something


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

we use fleece and he is 2 months


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You should be changing the fleece at least once a week...preferablly more often. 2-3 weeks is way to long, and that's probably why he smells. At 2 months of age, he's still a baby and baby's smell more than an adult does. 

What kind of food do you feed? 

Please don't use a febreeze or anything like that, the smell from it can cause health problems.


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

ok thats what i thought so i didnt want to use any air freshers without checking put now i know i cant ok thats i heard fleece clean once a month put ill clean it tomorw he is on his wheel now i can imagine that he is very happy ill try to ignore it for tonight thats for help


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Just think about it...they sleep, pee, eat, drink and walk on their fleece with poopy boots....its gonna smell...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

vbno1 said:


> ok thats what i thought so i didnt want to use any air freshers without checking put now i know i cant ok thats i heard fleece clean once a month put ill clean it tomorw he is on his wheel now i can imagine that he is very happy ill try to ignore it for tonight thats for help


Fleece should be changed at least once a week if you don't want it to smell.

I change my fleece liners once a week and clean his wheel and litter box everyday, so it doesn't smell at all!


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

yea i no just wondering if there was much to do about it besides clean it cuse its late at night and i cant clean his cage


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

What kind of food? Anything with fish product tends to make their poop extra smelly, so that's something to check out. You could also invest in an air purifier or even just an air filter, on the low end you can get an air filter that's pretty cheap, just sucks air through a filter, and of course on the other end are things like the Ionic Breeze, etc. Other members can probably recommend products that'll work good, I'm lucky and have no sense of smell (unless I put my face right up to it).


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If you don't have any animals that would knock it over you can try setting out a dish of Baking soda near the cage. It can help a little with absorbing smells. Just make sure there's no way for anyone to get near it. My one hedgie is real messy and I have to change the liner every other day to keep it smelling nice, when she was a baby it was worse in her case and I had to resort to daily scrub downs. It helps out sometimes if you have a bunch of spare liners that way you never have to wait on liners to be washed and you can have a enough to make a small load when you go to wash them


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

If you have a walmart close by their fabric section might have discounted 1 yard strips of fleece for like $3. I'd just buy a few and change it at least once a week. Also, like it has been said before, fish or shrimp based food makes for smelly poop. Their pee stinks too. Just like any pee. I put paper towels under the wheel and it catches the pee.


----------



## vbno1 (Mar 27, 2011)

are walmart fabric section closed now there just pre package crap that ive been buying and thanks everyone i cleaned cage it still smells ill try all these ideas tho


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The smell of a fresh, still wet poop will never go away. You will always get the smell of fresh poop the moment he wakes up and starts his daily routine. 

When I had my boy in my room, we had an understanding. Lights out at 9pm I stay out of the room while he does his stuff. By 11pm I go into my room to get ready for bed and sleep, and he has also gone back to bed to take a nap. He usually wakes back up again around 2-3am so I try to be asleep by then. This way, I always avoid the fresh poop smell, only a bit of lingering odours when I first go to bed.

You can also try an air purifier.


----------



## eshi (Mar 7, 2011)

I use flannel cloth (since fleece are so expensive here in the Philippines) and I change it 2x a day... just to be sure that my Suki is stink-free... But I think fleece are really difficult to wash if you'll be changing it 2x a day... have you thought of using flannel? ^^


----------

